# Array an Konstruktor übergeben



## Guest (26. Mai 2007)

Liebe Leute!

Ich weiß nicht, wo hier der Fehler liegt, aber ich würde gerne folgendes machen:

Ein Konstruktor soll ein Array übergeben bekommen:

```
public class Irgendwas {
 int[] preise = new int[3];
 public Irgendwas(String name, int[] preise) {
 ...
```

Dann soll ein Array von der Klasse erstellt werden:

```
Irgendwas feld[] = new Irgendwas[16];
feld[0] = new Unterkuenfte("ad", {1,2,3});
...
```

Jedoch funktioniert das nicht. Ich müsste da für jedes Feld ein eigenes Array erstellen, dann scheint es zu gehen. Gibt es eine einfachere Möglichkeit?

Danke!

Steve


----------



## HoaX (26. Mai 2007)

```
new Unterkuenfte("ad", {1,2,3});
```
 woher sollte der compiler an der stelle sehn von welchem typ das array ist?
	
	
	
	





```
new Unterkuenfte("ad", new int[]{1,2,3});
```
 sollte gehn


----------



## Guest (26. Mai 2007)

:roll: Hm, hätt ich selbst draufkommen können.

Danke!

Steve


----------

